# gator trout from this morn



## whm302 (Jul 29, 2012)

28 1/4" long... not sure about the weight didn't have any scales in my dads boat..  guessing around 8# from previous trout I have caught and weighed earlier this week... and best of all caught it with my dad.. biggest trout he said he ever laid eyes on.. in the top 3 biggest I have caught. Would have realeased but was hooked deep in the guts.. had one eye also.. caught in mobile, al


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Nice that you did it with your Dad. Keep it going.


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

Pig. Congrats Bro.
I


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

That's a nice trout but definitely not an 8, probably mid 7 at most. Nice Job!


----------



## RedAnt78 (Sep 20, 2012)

7 or 8 either way its a nice trout! Good job and better that you got it while fishin with your dad!


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

Nice gator trout! Bet that put up a good fight! Congrats


----------



## whm302 (Jul 29, 2012)

actually not at all.. it hit literally 5' from the boat, came up shaking its head right into the net.. never really every got tight on her lol


----------

